# Question for present, past, and anyone who has taken the exam...



## K9Tpr79 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and am trying to find some quality information from anyone who has taken the MSP exam.

If you're a current MSP employee or have knowledge of the exam from taking it in the past, what would be the best possible way to prepare for the exam, including testing study materials, and where could I find these materials.

Thanks, I appreciate your help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

everything has changed now that the MSP exam has merged with the CS test.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

K9Tpr79 said:


> Hello, I'm new to the forum and am trying to find some quality information from anyone who has taken the MSP exam.
> 
> If you're a current MSP employee or have knowledge of the exam from taking it in the past, what would be the best possible way to prepare for the exam, including testing study materials, and where could I find these materials.
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate your help.


First, use the search function.

Second, click this link:
http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdsubt...n+Orientation+and+Preparation+Guides&sid=Ehrd


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

*K9Tpr79* 
Putting the cart before the horse, no? Anyway, see above!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

wgciv said:


> *K9Tpr79*
> Putting the cart before the horse, no?


He isn't the first.


----------



## K9Tpr79 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I'll take it and run.

WGCIV, not putting the cart before the horse, just working towards a goal and staying motivated!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

You either know the stuff, or you don't. The last time the MSP had a test you could study for, they gave you a booklet and that was in 1991 or 92 I think.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Couldn't hurt to look at an Arco or one of those other police-exam books. Those usually focus on helping someone better look at the question to avoid being misled. I say if it helps you get just one question right, it's worth it, since there really is nothing else you can do.


----------

